# Farro



## SherryDAmore (Jul 19, 2011)

If you love this delicious grain as much as I do, and you happen to have the good luck to have a Wegmans near you, it can be found in the bulk foods section and only $3.99/lb.  I was ordering it from Amazon.com


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is on my list of things to buy while I'm in MN (on-line, shipped to NY so I don't have to carry it on the train--I'll pay the extra $5 in Ogdensburg to have it shipped). I haven't seen it in Canada, but I've been dieing to try it. What do you do with it SherryDAmore?


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 19, 2011)

You can cook it like risotto, or this is my favorite recipe. I use a p/c, but you could cook it in a pot, I'm sure:

I got this from the hippressure cooking blog....

Recipe from Jill Nussinow's new e-book, The New Fast Food, published April 2011. More of her recipes are available on her blog.

1 tablespoon oil, if using
2 shallots, peeled and diced to equal ½ cup
1½ cups farro seminperlato
½ cup white wine
2½-3 cups vegetable broth
1 teaspoon chopped tarragon or ½ teaspoon dried
½ teaspoon salt
½ pound asparagus, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 cup fresh or frozen, thawed peas
3 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Heat the oil in your pressure cooker medium-high heat. Sauté the shallots for about 2 minutes. Stir in farro and coat with oil, if using. If not, dry toast the farro, for about 2 minutes. Add wine and stir until it evaporates, about 30 seconds.

Add 2½ cups of the broth and the tarragon, taking care to scrape up any browned bits sticking to the bottom of the cooker. Lock pressure cooker lid in place. Over high heat, bring to high pressure. Reduce heat just enough to maintain high pressure and cook for 7 minutes. Remove from the heat and let the pressure come down naturally.

Remove the lid, tilting it away from you to allow steam to escape. See if the farro is cooked to your liking. If not, put back on the heat and bring to high pressure for another 2 to 3 minutes. Then let the pressure release naturally again.

If the grain is cooked how you like, stir in the salt, asparagus and peas. Simmer on the stove top, adding the remaining broth if necessary, until the farrotto is cooked as desired and the vegetables are bright green. Add the freshly ground pepper and additional salt, if desired. Add the remaining broth if the dish needs it. This dish should have the same texture as risotto, which is a bit running but not too soupy. It will thicken as it stands. Serve hot, immediately, garnished with parsley, and soy cheese, if desired.

Serves 4-6


----------

